

Pattern Calculus - adamo
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/3695

======
eer
"By contrast, a small typed pattern calculus is able to support all the main
programming styles, including functional, imperative, object-oriented and
query-based styles..."

I recall Stephen Wolfram advocating this with Mma nearly 20 years ago.

------
Wilduck
Has anyone here played with the bondi language? What's it like?

~~~
BMarkmann
The site referenced seems to be down, but here's another page with some more
links (including some bondi source): <http://www-
staff.it.uts.edu.au/~cbj/patterns/>

